# Surprised no one has brought this story up yet



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

So sad, thoughts and prayers out to his family and friends.
RIP young man.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

wabakimi07 said:


> &#8220;He talked to his wife on the phone and told her he had concerns about people following him and he was getting off the river,&#8221; Lake County Undersheriff Dennis Robinson said.
> 
> This is creepy. Get your CCW and take it to the river! I have had some sketchiness on Michigan rivers over the years. Most recently I pulled into an out of the way ramp on the muskegon river to launch. There was a man sitting alone in a car. My friend and I saw him wielding a rather large handgun. It could have been nothing but I got out of there and called the cops.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Shades of "Deliverance" here in NW Michigan? Naw.:yikes:
There are some wierdo's though...everywhere.

Half a dozen situations come to mind if the Sheriff doesn't suspect foul play...yet., 
If the call could be considered paranoia about a threat, real or imagined, it can come from meds, alcohol, an altercation/argument?. A meds salesman: drug overdose intentional or accidental...incompatible?
Hypothermia, heart condition, aneurism.

That can all be answered in due time, the point now is the family...
Have any Alumna or others started a donation fund for them?
Any links?


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

One of the articles was made it sound like they were wondering he was having health issues due to past football related injures, ie concussions.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

cireofmi said:


> One of the articles was made it sound like they were wondering he was having health issues due to past football related injures, ie concussions.


That's what I was just thinking about.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear the loss of this guy. 

I agree that this whole story has a lot of unfilled areas that make it seem creepy.


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

cireofmi said:


> One of the articles was made it sound like they were wondering he was having health issues due to past football related injures, ie concussions.


 
He was also at the age where certain mental instabilities, if present, start to manifest themselves..


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Local News reports that there were no signs of physical harm which leads them to believe it was a medical issue.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Terrible story no matter what the reason/cause. Wife and two young kids at home. My heart goes out to the family.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

wabakimi07 said:


> &#8220;He talked to his wife on the phone and told her he had concerns about people following him and he was getting off the river,&#8221; Lake County Undersheriff Dennis Robinson said.
> 
> This is creepy. Get your CCW and take it to the river! I have had some sketchiness on Michigan rivers over the years. Most recently I pulled into an out of the way ramp on the muskegon river to launch. There was a man sitting alone in a car. My friend and I saw him wielding a rather large handgun. It could have been nothing but I got out of there and called the cops.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Well, if he was having some sort of mental episode due to a condition that was not yet diagnosed....maybe it was a good thing this guy was not walking around town with a concealed weapon. Like Don said...tragic story no matter what.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

fishinDon said:


> Terrible story no matter what the reason/cause. Wife and two young kids at home. My heart goes out to the family.


This. So sad.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

samsteel said:


> Well, if he was having some sort of mental episode due to a condition that was not yet diagnosed....maybe it was a good thing this guy was not walking around town with a concealed weapon.


Just a little premature.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

KalamazooKid said:


> Just a little premature.


 I think it's obvious no one knows exactly what happened yet, but it does sound like the family was concerned he was having a mental episode in the article posted here.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Sunday at 5 I started driving to Newaygo to fish. It was pretty cold out and I turned around thinking the hatches were going to be bad.

It just seems odd that he wanted to float from 8:30 pm to 3 am on a fairly cold night. 

Poor guy but really odd circumstances...


----------



## Cullz (Jan 4, 2011)

Only talked to Cullen once at GVSU. Had some laughs because we have the same name. Never till this day met anyone else with the same name spelling and all. Rest In Peace Cullen. 

Cullen M.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

If the authorities or family have something they want to share openly about what happened; it will be in the news. Any other speculation at this point (while no one here would mean it that way), is almost cruel.

Prayers to the family.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

llpof said:


> If the authorities or family have something they want to share openly about what happened; it will be in the news. Any other speculation at this point (while no one here would mean it that way), is almost cruel.
> 
> Prayers to the family.


Family members have openly shared. It is in the news as of 3:16pm


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> It just seems odd that he wanted to float from 8:30 pm to 3 am on a fairly cold night.
> .


He may not have been fishing the bugs....I've been out late night this year already and I wasn't chasing bugs.


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

Sounds like the poor guy was not of sound mind... what happened isn't going to make sense.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

carsonr2 said:


> He may not have been fishing the bugs....I've been out late night this year already and I wasn't chasing bugs.


I know he could have been mousing or spin fishing but it was a pretty cold night for late May. He might have been fired up because it was too cold for mosquitoes to be a problem. Who knows. It just is really, really unsettling.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

A sad story indeed, my heart goes out to family and friends. As for fishing at night I never have a problem with it. I almost never see another fisherman. There are no yahoos on the water to deal with. I catch fish and nobody else knows about it. I also have the opportunity to see wildlife that most people never see during the daylight like bears, bobcats, wolves, and coyotes.


----------

